# A Lot of High Elves to Sell



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,
I've got a long list of GW High Elf miniatures that i'm now going to sell.
If anyone is interested please get in touch with me at the following e-mail address or PM me on this forum:
[email protected]
I'm looking for £1 for rank and file, £2. for Heroes/Mages on foot etc, £3 for Mouted Heroes/Mages, £6 for chariots (with plastic horses), £4 for Great Eagles and £2. for Silver Helms and Dragon Princes (with appropriate plastic horses- i know the DP horses have metal heads and they £2 as well. 
The army is 100% metal barring the plastic horses and I'm hoping to sell the whole thing as one or two job lots. I may be willing to split the army up. I can post up some pics later today.
Here's the list:
11 Shadow Warriors
10 HE Archers 1 (L)
10 HE Archers 2 (L)
18 Pheonix Guard (FC)
20 Ariels Hand Maidens (FC)
20 White Lions of Chrace (FC)
21 HE Spear (FC)
1 HE Mage on Foot
1 Teclis HE Mage
HE Hero w/ Two Hand Weapons
Khorhil White Lions of Chrace Hero
HE Hero w/ Great Axe
HE Hero w/Sword and Shield
HE Hero (partly converted) Bow and Shield
2 Giant Eagles
4 Bolt Throwers (plus Crew)
12 Silver Helms (FC) 1
12 Silver Helms (FC) 2
1 Mounted HE Hero Sword and Shield 1
1 Mounted HE Hero Sword and Shield 2
2 Mounted HE Mages
6 Mounted Dragon Lords
1 HE Chariot
1 HE Chariot
HE Shields 1
HE Shields 2
HE Silver Helms Shields
Thanks for taking a peek.
Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Here are the pics:
























































































































































































































Thanks for looking guys,
Darrell.


----------

